# Problema Panel de Leds Matriz de 8x64 Puerto Paralelo



## psxsxm (Jun 14, 2009)

Hola soy nuevo en Electronica , eh visto bastantes temas sobre como hacer un panel de luces en la cual escriban un texto y aparesca en el panel ... pero todos utilizan un pic para ellos , el problema es que no encuentro un diagrama como hacerlo mediante el puerto paralelo de la impresora controlandolo por algun programa echo en C, java, etc ; tengo la idea primaria de como hacer el panel osea seria mandar 0 y 1 atravez de los D0 - D7 para formar una letra y asi terminar una palabra o frase , baje un programa de internet y experimente usandolo para prender 8 leds en el puerto paralelo y funciona perfecto ... pero como le haria para que cada linea de 0 y 1 se grabe y se desplaze para escribir la letra(s) completa y asi terminar la palabra? 

espero que me puedan ayudar ... desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## rulkasdj (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola, aqui te adjunto un circuito para controlar la matriz de 8x64 leds.

La idea es que vayas habilitando linea por linea ls 64 columnas, mientras que por las filas (d0 - d7) ingresen los valores de cada columna 

La velocidad de barrido debe ser lo suficientemente alta como para que el ojo humano perciba que todo el cartel esta iluminado, cuando en realidad solo lo haces de una columna  la vez

Debes sincronizar la salida de los datos por el puerto paralelo con el pulso de clock.


----------



## psxsxm (Jun 15, 2009)

Gracias Hermano Te Pasaste con esto podre hacer el programa para el panel mil gracias

salu2


----------



## rulkasdj (Jun 15, 2009)

de nada, suerte con el proyecto 

un saludo.


----------



## psxsxm (Jun 16, 2009)

Brother tengo una duda ... mira en la parte del clock del 74161 y los registros de desplazamiento del 74154 lo entendi y esta todo claro ... mira pero no entiendo la interaccion de los integrados 74107 y 74139 por lo menos de este que funcion cumplen en el circuito? podrias darme una mini explicacion porfa?

te loa gradeceria


----------



## rulkasdj (Jun 16, 2009)

la idea es que cuando termina de contar de 0 a 15 (en el primer deco - 74154), el contador 74161 va a entregar un pulso por el CO (carry out) lo que incrementa en 1 la cuenta del contador formado por los flip flops (74107), que a su vez hace que el 74139 habilite al proximo deco (74154), haciendo esto con los 4 completarias la matriz de leds.


----------



## psxsxm (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow ... Listo lo entendi Gracias por tu explicacion me quedo claro


----------



## psxsxm (Jul 1, 2009)

Quisiera Reabrir el Tema Preguntando Algo ... Tengo una duda en como soldar los leds en la baquelita ... osea lo sueldo en cuadricula? en horizontal ? en vertical? porfa si pudieras ayudarme en eso ... lo del circuito ya lo hize ... y esta todo bien .. solo me falta eso soldar los leds en la baquelita


gracias


----------



## rulkasdj (Jul 1, 2009)

Te adjunto un diagrama de como conectar los leds.

Los catodos de cada columna, van unidos y conectados al deco, mientras que los anodos van por separado. 
Los anodos de todas las columnas se unen, para ir al puerto.


----------



## psxsxm (Jul 1, 2009)

OmG que rapido Gracias man  ! Te Pasaste Salu2


----------



## rulkasdj (Jul 1, 2009)

de nada , saludos


----------



## hell_fish (Jul 21, 2010)

Buenas  en ese diagrama que enviaste rulkasdj podria sustituir los leds por luces como las navideñas? si no es posible me podrian explikr por que... gracias por ayudarme


----------



## Meta (Jul 26, 2010)

psxsxm dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en Electronica , eh visto bastantes temas sobre como hacer un panel de luces en la cual escriban un texto y aparesca en el panel ... pero todos utilizan un pic para ellos , el problema es que no encuentro un diagrama como hacerlo mediante el puerto paralelo de la impresora controlandolo por algun programa echo en C, java, etc ; tengo la idea primaria de como hacer el panel osea seria mandar 0 y 1 atravez de los D0 - D7 para formar una letra y asi terminar una palabra o frase , baje un programa de internet y experimente usandolo para prender 8 leds en el puerto paralelo y funciona perfecto ... pero como le haria para que cada linea de 0 y 1 se grabe y se desplaze para escribir la letra(s) completa y asi terminar la palabra?
> 
> espero que me puedan ayudar ... desde ya muchas gracias.



Por si acaso, bájate manuales del puerto paralelo en PDF con código fuente incluido.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...rto-paralelo-lpt-visual-studio-express-40642/

Saludo.


----------



## rulkasdj (Ago 20, 2010)

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas  en ese diagrama que enviaste rulkasdj podria sustituir los leds por luces como las navideñas? si no es posible me podrian explikr por que... gracias por ayudarme



Este circuito esta diseñado para funcionar con 5V (la tensión de salida del puerto y de los integrados). Que tipo de luces queres usar?


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 2, 2010)

Es que paseando por mi ciudad vi un cartel que pasaba mensajes, la hora, la temperatura etc.. y  usaba bombillas de 100W.. recorde que tenia bombillas del tipo navideñas como las de la imagen me pregunto si podria utilizarlas para crear una matriz como la del cartel que vi tal ves poniendo algunos triacs...

¿podria funcionar? 


graxx por la respuesta


----------



## rulkasdj (Sep 20, 2010)

Usando triacs para manejar filas y columnas no deberias tener problema, saludos.


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 25, 2010)

Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## ivan147007 (Ene 7, 2011)

Muchas Palabras!!!  :S 
pero una ves construido la parte electronica como hago para controlarlo desde la pc k programa uso y/o en donde lo consigo, es que no se mucho programación :S
Espero que me puedan ayudar (Y)


----------



## Kapitano (Ene 19, 2011)

Seria bueno mostraras tus avances, yo estoy pensando hacer algo parecido, y quisiera saber como envias los datos a los registros de desplazamiento. 

Yo tengo planeado hacerlo igual con el puerto paralelo, y pienso que los datos para activar las Filas las puedo hacer por el puerto de datos, (8 bits) y para escribir el dato de la frase seria el puerto de control. lo que no se es como enviar los datos uno a uno osea bit por bit al puerto de control. en pic basic pues es facil controlar un pin por ejemplo outportb.0=1 pero en el puerto paralelo se podra controlar individualmente los bits del puerto??

Saludos.


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 21, 2011)

Podés controlar individualmente los bits del puerto paralelo usándo máscaras y lógica booleana: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bit_array


----------



## Kapitano (Ene 22, 2011)

a lo que me referia es a poder activar un pin del puerto paralelo de manera independiente a los demas en especial al puerto de control, ya que el de datos pues, hablando de la matriz de leds solo controlaria la multiplexacion de las filas.


----------



## Tlalocson (Oct 13, 2012)

rulkasdj dijo:


> Hola, aqui te adjunto un circuito para controlar la matriz de 8x64 leds.
> 
> La idea es que vayas habilitando linea por linea ls 64 columnas, mientras que por las filas (d0 - d7) ingresen los valores de cada columna
> 
> ...



Soy estudiante de Ing. En sistema Computacionales y la verdad no realizamos tantas prácticas en electrónica, pero estoy interesado en realizar esta matriz.

Por el funcionamiento que describen en el foro, es el circuito que estoy buscando debido a que ya me siento familiarizado controlando el puerto paralelo. Estoy plasmando el circuito en workbench pero quiero confirmar que lo estoy plasmando correctamente.

Espero me pueda ayudar diciéndome si plasme y conecte bien los elementos que hay en el circuito, sé que me falta polarizar los integrados y rellenar toda la matriz de leds.

http://www.mediafire.com/?3egpl44qj1k6481

Espero contar con su orientación y que tenga buen día. Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 13, 2012)

Hola Tlalocson

Creo que pocas personas por aquí tienen el WorkBench.
Adjunta, además del .EWB, una imagen de mapa de BIT’s  (JPG, BMP) para los que no tengan ese simulador te puedan ayudar basado en esa imagen.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Kapitano (Oct 15, 2012)

cierto mejor usa, Proteus es muy bueno para simular matrices de leds y he visto que se puede crear una interface Lpt "osea simular un puerto paralelo" saludos.


----------

